# Hamm coach and bringing animals back question.



## melanie (Jan 18, 2007)

Hi, 
I understand that from a earlier thread last year that you were not allowed to bring back lots of animals for other people and that the boot space on the coach was for people who had paid for a ticket for their own animals, however i have noticed that there are quite a few people who are acting as distrubuters now and so will be bringing back quite alot of animals back and wanted to know if the this was still the case or if there was enough room now there is two coaches for this not to apply to anymore.
Mark has been asked before by friends but has always declined because of this so we wanted to know in september when he goes does this rule still apply.???

thanx melanie


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Think the rules are 2 pollyboxes per seat. But not sure hun tbh 
I know you can bring back animals for friends but they still have to fit in your polly box hope that makes sence 
Try Pm'ing PJ or TB


----------



## melanie (Jan 18, 2007)

ok thanx, the kids want to go in september so does that mean that cause we will be buying 3 tickets the kids can have a poly box each rather than mark struggling to fit all that they buy including him into one box? they will have their own money and jake wants to buy mantis and of course luke wants tarantulas but mark was worried there would not be enough room, thats great i can tell them and their will be smily faces all round lol: victory:


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

lol how old are the kids and ergh spiders lol 
Reason i ask is because september will be the busiest show of the year we were going to take our 2 but have decided to wait until dec as they are only little 

3 seats should be as the current rules stand 6 boxes


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

The rule with the poly boxes is two per ticket purchased so for instant if one person i.e. Yourself buys two seats and only you are traveling you get four boxes. So basically your not just buying a seat your actually buying two spaces for poly boxes aswell. 

Hope that is clear enough  

Also Mel i'd recommend taking lil uns in December its not that busy


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

So if me and my Dad are going and we only bring back one polybox can someone else have the other 3 spaces?


----------



## ade (Mar 7, 2007)

Diablo said:


> The rule with the poly boxes is two per ticket purchased so for instant if one person i.e. Yourself buys two seats and only you are traveling you get four boxes. So basically your not just buying a seat your actually buying two spaces for poly boxes aswell.
> 
> Hope that is clear enough
> 
> Also Mel i'd recommend taking lil uns in December its not that busy


So how many can you get in a poly box? will the reps be boxed or bagged then go in you poly box.


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

Are all polyboxes the same size then :roll: (I've never seen one)?


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

there are three sizes available at the show small medium and large. 

If you don't use your boxes then you can do what you please I dont think they are transferable for the use of others.

Also nine times out of ten they are boxed ( the reptiles that is ) 

I can not say how many you can fit into the boxes because of the size of the reptiles you bring back.


----------



## ade (Mar 7, 2007)

I've got three here large may be extra large not sure, so i can only use 2? Thats knackerd up my shoping list:bash:


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Yes its two per seat it does state on Coachtotheshow.com ~ Home i think :?


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

have 2 6ft poly boxes here. offers :lol2:


----------



## ade (Mar 7, 2007)

Luton Reptile Rescue said:


> have 2 6ft poly boxes here. offers :lol2:


cool same size as mine:whistling2:


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

There is limited space available in the hold.

this means we have to opperate a fair use policy.

we suggest an ave of 2 poly boxes per person, which equates to almost 140 boxes per coach !

I would hate for one person to load up like 8 boxes, and there be no room left for some one with just 1 box.

If 3 seats are booked, yes, thats 3 sets of 2 boxes as a guide.

if you only fill 1, thats great, makes it easier to get everyone elses on.

We dont like collecting to much 3rd party stuff as it simply fills the coach up and leaves less room for those paying passengers.

Yes, i am aware that some one has requested permission to bring back extra , i have cleared this with customs and revenue, and that person has paid for an extra seat to get the extra space.

there is no hard fast rule for poly box sizes, but at the end of the day, no one wants to have to leave stuff behind due to large boxes taking an unfair amount of space.

Its so hard to judge as we have no idea how much will be brought back.

Just work to the guide and we should all be happy.

Tony


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Although we do recomend no more than 2 boxes each, think logically. Some people will only have one, some peope wont have any, we have some people going just to look, or just to get dry goods which will go in the ski box. And you probally wont lift a six foot polyboxe once loaded anyway. 

We dont want to start insisting on things so just be sensible


----------



## ade (Mar 7, 2007)

tony was joking with the poly box size i do have three boxes so i will bring them all and someone can have one of me if they ask nicely.


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

ade said:


> tony was joking with the poly box size i do have three boxes so i will bring them all and someone can have one of me if they ask nicely.


Yeah thats cool.

Just had a lot of questions regarding this, and its common sence really, aslong as we all think of each other, theres gona be no probs.

To be honest, you can get a lot in a poly box, and bringing back to many may leave the owner having to explain the large amounts to customs.

As with all our trips, listen to our advice, any issues or problems ask us. (this line not aimed at ade !!!:whistling2


----------



## ade (Mar 7, 2007)

:lol2: i have asked lots of questions thought:blush:


----------

